# History is changing. Look who PI just aligned with..



## Steve40th (Aug 17, 2016)

This is directly Obamas loss to USA. The PI and its people have always been a great ally and very much aligned with USA. Sad day.. 
Lots of expats their too, might want to high tale it out.
https://www.yahoo.com/news/duterte-meets-xi-philippines-cozies-beijing-044808788.html


----------



## 6811 (Jan 2, 2013)

I don't see duterte lasting too long in his position. Someone will plug his nogin with lead soon enough.


----------



## stowlin (Apr 25, 2016)

The US Media has already maligned the leader of the Philippines; practically like a nazi. In some cases I'm not sure the media isn't right. He seems like a nut job but then I'm not really trusting what our media tells us these days. So this will be viewed as his loss, this will be written as the nut case goes over the edge, but one thing that it won't be written as (and is) a US Diplomatic failure on a dramatic scale for the worst administration in history.


----------



## Camel923 (Aug 13, 2014)

All part of the Master Plan. Just ask the small consortium in control. That is if they will talk to you. LOL.


----------



## 6811 (Jan 2, 2013)

stowlin said:


> The US Media has already maligned the leader of the Philippines; practically like a nazi. In some cases I'm not sure the media isn't right. He seems like a nut job but then I'm not really trusting what our media tells us these days. So this will be viewed as his loss, this will be written as the nut case goes over the edge, but one thing that it won't be written as (and is) a US Diplomatic failure on a dramatic scale for the worst administration in history.


Duterte is not a nut job. In the Philippines there are these people who are so called tough guys. They are like neighborhood bully that always pick on the little guy. And these so. Called tough buy is backed by gangs of other bully. The Philippine term for it is "Siga". Duterte thinks he is one, he thinks he is some badass that could beat up anyone, but in reality he could not, he has someone else to do it for him. What that POS needs is a slap on the face by the hands of a real man. I bet you he won't fight or stand up for himself.


----------



## 8301 (Nov 29, 2014)

Steve40th said:


> This is directly Obamas loss to USA. The PI and its people have always been a great ally and very much aligned with USA. Sad day..
> Lots of expats their too, might want to high tale it out.
> https://www.yahoo.com/news/duterte-meets-xi-philippines-cozies-beijing-044808788.html


Duterte, the president or whatever they call him in the Philippines is a nut, no US president could deal with him. He wants us to pay cash to the Philippines in compensation because we occupied the country after WW2 and is mad that the US won't give him cash like we did with Iran. I say we mail him a tiny nuke with a short timer attached.

Steve, you may need to do some reading on the subject.


----------



## stowlin (Apr 25, 2016)

John Galt said:


> Duterte, the president or whatever they call him in the Philippines is a nut, no US president could deal with him. He wants us to pay cash to the Philippines in compensation because we occupied the country after WW2 and is mad that the US won't give him cash like we did with Iran. I say we mail him a tiny nuke with a short timer attached.
> 
> Steve, you may need to do some reading on the subject.


Nut job or not the administration should not have let it create an ally to China out of an ally of ours. That is a blight on this regime; Steve in this case is 100% correct. The only thing is our media will blame the "nut job" and not the loser human in charge of our own country for letting it happen.


----------



## 8301 (Nov 29, 2014)

Since the Philippines wants us to pay them for us occupying them through the 1950''s they can just p__s off in my opinion. I'd prefer that they not join China's sphere of influence but I refuse to pay a bill I do not owe.


----------



## inceptor (Nov 19, 2012)

John Galt said:


> Since the Philippines wants us to pay them for us occupying them through the 1950''s they can just p__s off in my opinion. I'd prefer that they not join China's sphere of influence but I refuse to pay a bill I do not owe.


And we owed Iran 400 million?


----------



## 6811 (Jan 2, 2013)

The US need to spend $1.25 for duterte, he desperately need it. $1.25 equals to 1 round of M118LR. The US saved the Philippines from spanish oppression, then Japanese occupation right after that. The issue with duterte is, he supports the NPA (new people's Army), a communist criminal group trying to overthrow the Philippine government. He is also a Muslim supporter since he lives in the southern island of Mindanao in Davao city. His family had ruled Davao for a very long time, he thinks he owns the Philippines now.


----------



## Illini Warrior (Jan 24, 2015)

he'll be swinging back in a year or so .... Trump is going to confront China in the South China Sea and that atoll base of their's - all these 3rd World little farts will be back licking butt holes ....


----------



## Medic33 (Mar 29, 2015)

didn't the Japanese occupy the Philippines before we got there? then we kicked them out? 
why don't we just tell the Japanese they can have it back and continue their psychotic experimentations on humans that they did before WW2 as if the war never happened.


----------



## Illini Warrior (Jan 24, 2015)

Medic33 said:


> didn't the Japanese occupy the Philippines before we got there? then we kicked them out?
> why don't we just tell the Japanese they can have it back and continue their psychotic experimentations on humans that they did before WW2 as if the war never happened.


our involvement goes back to the Spanish-American War - we steamed into port and sank the Santa Maria, Pinta and the Nina and we got the Phillipines and the other garbage Spain was holding on to .... we still pay double the rate for Spanish olives to this day ...


----------



## Steve40th (Aug 17, 2016)

I am for the people of PI. They are the ones we have a great relationship with, and that shouldnt be forgotten or dismissed.. This guy and Obama arent going to reconcile anytime soon.


----------



## 6811 (Jan 2, 2013)

Steve40th said:


> I am for the people of PI. They are the ones we have a great relationship with, and that shouldnt be forgotten or dismissed.. This guy and Obama arent going to reconcile anytime soon.


The people of PI needs to be punished. They voted for that scumbag, therefore let them suffer. Put a heavy embargo on them and sink the Philippine peso. Once the people realize the need the US, they will turn on duterte and oust him and US presence will be begged to come back.


----------



## Medic33 (Mar 29, 2015)

Illini Warrior said:


> our involvement goes back to the Spanish-American War - we steamed into port and sank the Santa Maria, Pinta and the Nina and we got the Phillipines and the other garbage Spain was holding on to .... we still pay double the rate for Spanish olives to this day ...


dude you need a history lesson the ships you state are from chirs Columbus

the Santa Maria sank in 1492 near Haiti.


----------

